# Omg!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Drag car crashes unattended camera :freak:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nasca...-fortunately-unattended-camera-201417820.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*do it again*

cool! do it again!
:tongue:


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow thats Pat Musi's daughter?I used to go to the N.M.C.A races to watch street legal heads up racing and used to love it when Tony Christian's 57 chevy blew the doors off of Musi's popeye 69 camaro.Good times at the drags


----------

